# Is this termite droppings?



## 737

Here is a close up:


----------



## ZTMAN

If you had that many termite droppings, I thing your framing would be gone. Looks like mice droppings to me


----------



## 737

But aren't they too small to be mouse droppings? The T shaped spacer you see is 1/8"


----------



## jmon

It's very possible. By the looks of your studs something has been eating it. I don't know if it's termites or not.

Take a sample to your local agway or county agricultural department for identification they may know. If not, get an exterminator in there to evaluate the situation. They would know if it's active or not and if it needs treating. Why chance it. Just an opinion.


----------



## 737

I am having an exterminator come out, but just wanted somebody else's evaluation.


----------



## ddawg16

mouse. 

Termite damage looks more like sand.


----------



## 737

The mouse theory is plausible since there are also droppings scattered all over the upper jamb. Not little piles like you would expect from termites.
Just thought they were a tad small (1/16) to be mouse droppings and they don't really have the pointy tips either.


----------



## ddawg16

Small mice.

You might be thinking of Rat droppings...a bit bigger


----------



## 737

Bug guy came out today. Its Cricket droppings!!
Looking at the picture that I took it's a little misleading. What looks like a 2x4 on the picture is the framing around the door, so quite a bit smaller, which makes the droppings look a lot bigger than it is.


----------



## ddawg16

737 said:


> Bug guy came out today.* Its Cricket droppings!!*
> Looking at the picture that I took it's a little misleading. What looks like a 2x4 on the picture is the framing around the door, so quite a bit smaller, which makes the droppings look a lot bigger than it is.


Learn something every day. I didn't know Cricket's 'dropping's looked like that. I figured she used a toilet like the rest of us.

Oh....Cricket's as in bugs.

Still learned something. 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## jmon

Thanks for the update. You can breathe a sigh of relief now.


----------



## ddawg16

jmon said:


> Thanks for the update. You can breathe a sigh of relief now.


Yea....but that is a lot of Crickets......LOT....ugh


----------

